# "Ted 2" BLU-RAY™ COMBO PACK, DVD AND ON DEMAND DECEMBER 15, 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

THE WORLD’S MOST BELOVED TRASH-TALKING TEDDY BEAR IS BACK



*TED 2*



AVAILABLE ON DIGITAL HD NOVEMBER 24, 2015

BLU-RAY™ COMBO PACK, DVD AND ON DEMAND DECEMBER 15, 2015

FEATURING AN EXTENDED UNRATED EDITION

FROM UNIVERSAL PICTURES HOME ENTERTAINMENT



“Hilarious, raunchy and pure MacFarlane!” – Bonnie Laufer, WJW – TV (FOX)



“Funniest movie of the year!” – Mark S. Allen, “Mark at The Movies,” CBS/CW TV



Universal City, California, October 13, 2015 – Just when you thought it couldn’t get any more outrageous, Ted and his BFF are back in the hilarious, boundary-busting buddy comedy, Ted 2, coming to Digital HD on November 24, 2015, and Blu-ray™ Combo Pack, DVD and On Demand on December 15, 2015, from Universal Pictures Home Entertainment. The follow up to Ted, the highest-grossing original R-rated comedy of all time, Ted 2 features more of the hysterically raunchy banter that has made writer-director-actor Seth MacFarlane an entertainment world powerhouse—as well as a touching story of brotherly love. Both the Blu-ray™ and DVD include an UNRATED extended edition that features never-before-seen footage that was too rude for the cinema, but makes this year’s most outrageous comedy the perfect gift for fans of this very adult spin on a childhood icon.



“Funnier, wilder and even more naughty than the first movie!” according to Bill Zwecker, WFLD-TV (Fox), Ted 2 finds John (Mark Wahlberg) dejected after a speedy marriage and divorce, but Ted’s romance with co-worker Tami-Lynn (Jessica Barth) is full-speed ahead after a dream wedding presided over by none other than Flash Gordon (Sam J. Jones) himself. But when the pair tries to adopt a child, they are stunned by the contention that Ted is not a person. With the help of John and newly minted lawyer and longtime weed aficionado Samantha L. Jackson (Amanda Seyfried), the couple takes on the intolerance of a system unable to understand their love.



Mark Wahlberg (The Fighter, Lone Survivor) and Seth MacFarlane (“Family Guy,” A Million Ways to Die in the West) reprise their star roles as John and his life-long best friend Ted, with an all-star cast that includes Amanda Seyfried (Les Misérables, Dear John) and Jessica Barth (Ted, “Family Guy”), as well as inspired cameos from NFL star Tom Brady, Liam Neeson, Jimmy Kimmel, Jay Leno, Morgan Freeman, Patrick Warburton, John Slattery and more in a “Lewd teddy bear comedy [that] has us in stitches, again” (Grand Rapids Press).



BONUS FEATURES EXCLUSIVE TO Blu-rayTM:

A Giant Opening Dance Number
Deleted Scenes
Gag Reel
Cameo Buddies 



BLU-RAYTM and DVD BONUS FEATURES

Thunder Buddies 4 Lyfe
Roadtripping
Creating Comic-Con
Feature Commentary with Seth MacFarlane, Alec Sulkin & Wellesley Wild and Jessica Barth



The film will be available on Blu-ray™ with DIGITAL HD and UltraViolet™ and DVD

Blu-ray™ unleashes the power of your HDTV and is the best way to watch movies at home, featuring 6X the picture resolution of DVD, exclusive extras and theater-quality surround sound.
DVD offers the flexibility and convenience of playing movies in more places, both at home and away.
DIGITAL HD with UltraViolet™ lets fans watch movies anywhere on their favorite devices. Users can instantly stream or download.



For artwork, please log onto our website at www.ushepublicity.com



Trailer: http://uni.pictures/Ted2Trailer

Facebook: http://facebook.com/tedisreal

Twitter: http://twitter.com/WhatTedSaid

Instagram: http://instagram.com/whattedsaw

Website: http://uni.pictures/Ted2

Snapchat: whattedsnaps

Hashtag: #Ted2



FILMMAKERS:

Cast: Mark Wahlberg, Seth MacFarlane, Amanda Seyfried, Morgan Freeman, Giovanni Ribisi, Jessica Barth, Patrick Warburton, John Slattery

Directed By: Seth McFarlane

Written By: Seth McFarlane, Alec Sulkin, Wellesley Wild

Produced By: Jason Clark, John Jacobs, Seth McFarlane, Scott Stuber

Executive Produced By: Alec Sulkin, Wellesley Wild

Director of Photography: Michael Barrett

Production Designer: Steven J. Lineweaver

Edited By: Jeff Freeman

Costume Design By: Cindy Evans

Music By: Walter Murphy


TECHNICAL INFORMATION BLU-RAY™:

Street Date: December 15, 2015

Copyright: 2015 Universal Pictures Home Entertainment

Selection Number: 2035660

Layers: BD-50

Aspect Ratio: 2.40:1

Rating: R for crude and sexual content, pervasive language, and some drug use/NA

Languages/Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish and French Subtitles

Sound: English DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1/ DVS DD 2.0; Spanish and French DTS Digital Surround 5.1

Run Time: 1 hour 57 minutes/2 hours 6 minutes



TECHNICAL INFORMATION DVD

Street Date: December 15, 2015

Copyright: 2015 Universal Pictures Home Entertainment

Selection Number: 2035661

Layers: Dual

Aspect Ratio: 2.40:1

Rating: R for crude and sexual content, pervasive language, and some drug use/NA

Languages/Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish and French Subtitles

Sound: English, Spanish and French Dolby Digital 5.1; English DVS DD 2.0

Run Time: 1 hour 57 minute/2 hours 6 minutes​


----------

